# Dye sublimation for use on microfiber



## THIEF (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I'm completely new to dye sublimation and I have a question that's not strictly t-shirt related. But in all my research about dyeing I keep coming up with this forum, you all seem to know so much! I hope you can help me!

I'm working with polyester microfiber for use in plush and doll making. The fabric is super soft and VERY fine with a short to medium length pile. And I'm worried that the heat and pressure needed for dye sub would melt the soft fibers.
Does anyone know if this is true? Also, I've heard of vacuum heat presses that are for use with microfiber, but I don't know much else about them. Are they at all affordable?

And lastly, I'm running a very small business, I don't have a lot on money to burn, and I shouldn't need to print anything bigger than a standard piece of printer paper. (probably smaller) What would be the smallest/cheapest, but still good quality, materials I could buy for dye sub?

If you need any more info from me to answer my questions just ask! Thanks!


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Microfiber can be made several different ways, but assuming you have the same type of fiber that athletic apparel is made from, which is 100% polyester, you should be fine. Vapor Apparel is one that I have used and it works really well. Probably best to test it first before ruining something though.

When you say "materials", do you mean equipment or supplies? Suggest you look here http://www.conde.com/


----------



## THIEF (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that you mention it 'microfiber' is not a very specific term is it? 

I know that all my fabric is 100% polyester, but it varies a bit in make. I'll be working with microsuede and thermal weave and etc. But the fabric I'm most concerned about has a pile, (I think it's called 'minky' if someone wants to look it up) meaning it's sort of furry. And I've heard of people melting it with just an iron.
I understand that perhaps no one here has ever worked with this sort fabric. It's not really the typical choice for clothing!  But for doll making it's perfect for making their clothes soft.

Oh, and I guess when I said materials I meant both equipment and supplies. I really don't know a lot about dye sub, so I haven't bought anything yet. So thanks for the link!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I would suggest an epson printer (c88+ for less than $100 at the epson website), sublimation ink CMYK from Conde or bestblanks, sublimation transfer paper, and your fiber. Sublimation requires a temp at or near 400 degrees F.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Do you need to print a pattern or design on the fabric, or are you talking about changing colour of the fabric? If latter, you may consider dyeing it, not dye-sublimating it.
Most polyester fabrics are fine for sublimation, but some synthetics will shrink or melt. If your microfibre has pile - it may flatten a bit in the heat press.


----------



## THIEF (Jun 12, 2011)

@Iben: Thanks! That's very helpful! I'll check those out right away!

@D.Evo.: A little of both. It would be great if I could use dye sub to dye solid colors, but I really need it for designs, most of which would be very small.
I was originally looking into traditional dyeing methods, but it's almost impossible to get good disperse dyes (for polyester) and I can't change the kind of fabric I'm using. Also, mixing colors is a huge pain, and I would need to use hotter than boiling water as well as toxic chemicals.
To put it simply, I really think that dye sub would be cheaper, safer and easier. That is, if it will actually work on my fabric. 
And thanks for the info!


I looked into vacuum heat presses again. And found them on a site called USsublimation. The site says something about using them for microfiber towels and blankets, and says that they can be used to dye deeply into the fabric without melting it. But I think this site is selling industrial size heat presses, that would be far out of my price range!
I'd really love to know if this kind of heat press is available anywhere, at a smaller size and a cheaper price.

EDIT: My mistake, they don't actually say anything about the risk of melting the fabric. But they talk about the need for deeper penetration to dye through the pile. I think this might be my biggest problem.

You've all been so helpful so far! Thank you! I hope others will have helpful opinions as well!


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I dye sub designs onto microfiber towels...so they are regular microfiber NOT the minky type.
With the towels...I reduce the temp to 385 and press for 55 secs.
with VERY LIGHT PRESSURE... just enough to keep contact with the paper.
Since the fabric does shrink a bit... I prepress very gently and then press.
I have had best luck with the TACKY dye sub paper which helps avoid 'ghosting' which happens when the fabric shrinks away from the paper during pressing...also when opening the press.
Even with a very light touch... the loops of the plush microfiber squashes. I use a lint roller to restore them as best I can...but the fabric will never be as before pressing. I have also had best results with making transfer sheet larger than fabric...so the 'squash' is uniform- otherwise it's very obvious where the paper ended.

LEO


----------



## THIEF (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you LEO, that's very interesting. Does the design turn out to be the original intended size or does it change a bit with the fabric?
I might have trouble if I can't make my designs fit the pattern pieces. Or if the minky fabric loses it's softness.

Hmm... I know fabric makers print onto minky somehow, I wonder how they do it?  Dye sub is still my best guess.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Since I prepress the towel... the shrinkage is minimal if at all after pressing... my results don't need to be exactly a dimension so I never measured afterwards.
How does velour get imprinted? I would imagine your minky microfiber gets done the same way.
You might want to get some sample dye sub transfers to experiment before embarking on a dye sub set up.

LEO


----------

